# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  متباركين بمولد الامامين (محمد الباقر..وعلى الهادي )..~

## أنيـ القلب ـن

*نهنئ صاحب العصر والزمان والإمة الإسلامية جمعاء
بمولد الإمامين .. محمد الباقر وعلي الهادي (عليهما سلام الله)
.
.
بهذه المناسبة .. أحببت إضافة بعض المسجات 
لإستخدامها في تهنئة أخوانكم الموالين* 


*

...
..
.

بسم الله الأعظم
و بمحمد الرسول الأكرم
و بأهل البيت الاكرام
أهنئكم بمولد الإمامان
**.
.
بمولد الباقر والهادي أحتفلنه
وبالورود توردنه
و بالتهاني خصصنه
أحلى مسج لحبيبنه
**.
.
تهاني اليوم في كل مكان
للائمة ولصاحب الزمان
بمولد الباقر والهادي سيدا الأنام
**.
.
بالتهاني خصصنا لكم تحية
وبمولد الإمامان أعطيناكم هدية
بوسة و وردة ندية
**.
.
طيور الجنان زغردت
حور الجنان تزينت
بمولد الإمامين الباقر والهادي
**.
.
فاح العطر في كل البلاد
وتزينت الجدران بأحلى الكلام
بمولد الإمامين .. الباقر والهادي
**.
.
اليــوم ابــواب الجــنان تفتحــت
و حــور العيــن تزينــت
و زهــور الحمــراء تفتحــت
وأبــواب جهنــم تسكــرت
بمولد الإمامين .. الهادي والباقر 
**.
.
سلام ينقال في كل الليالي
واتصال يمكن فيه تسالي
لكن الليله مسج بمولد اماميني
وربك يعودني وياك في مثل دي الليالي
**.
.
بأسماء التهاني اهنيكم
وبالبخور والعود أعطركم
بمولد سيديني ومولاكم
**.
.
دقات قلبي بالمحبة تناديكم
وبمولد الإمامين تهنيكم
.
.
الطيب للطيبين والحب للغاليين والتهاني 
**للحلوين وبمولد الإمامين متباركين
.
.
باقة أزهار و ورود وسلة بخور وعود و
**مبارك عليكم بمولد إمامينا الهادي والباقر
.
.
الليلة فرحة للشيعة...بمولد إمامينا ،، 
**ألف ألف مبروك لكل موالي
.
.
من غلاك ومعزتك مانسيناك وبالتهاني خصيناك 
**وبمولد الإمامين هنيناك
.
.
وددت لو أهدي في الأفراح تذكاراً ف
**ليا وروحا وللأحباب أزهارا (مولد مبارك)
.
. 
لي بالدنيا اثني عشر حبي لهم منذ الصغر 
**فكيف لا أبارك لك بمولد الباقر والهادي
.
.
افرحي يا قلوب وشمي أريج الورود
**واسمعي تغريد الطيور فالليلة إمامنا مولود
.
.
بعد ساعات يهنوك 100 لكن قلبي يسبق
**الكل ويبعث لك تهنئة بمولد إمامينا
.
.
في قلبي حطيتك وبالتهاني خصيتك 
**وعلى الناس غليتك وبهالليلة السعيدة هنيتك
.
.
رقص الورد ابتهاجاً عانق السعد اختلاجا 
والذى طاف ونادى للباقر حانت ولادة*
*.
.
بالعود والبخور برشات العطوربأسمى آيات السرور*
*نبارك لكم أعياد آل الرسول*


*نسالكم الدعاء
مـــــــــتباركين يآشيعــــــــــــــه*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 

*متباركين بمولد إلامامين محمد الباقر وعلي الهادي "ع"*

*اعادة الله عليكم وعلينا بالخير والبركه* 

*يعطيك العافية انين القلب* 

*موفقه لكل خير*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد



نهنئ صاحب العصر والزمان والإمة الإسلامية جمعاء



ومبارك عليكم مولد الإمامين الباقر والهادي عليهما السلام

تحياتي للجميع*

----------

